# No sound from speakers



## geojuan (Aug 29, 2011)

My computer has Windows XP and is working fine with two cheap Sonic desktop speakers which connect to the tower and an AC electric connection. Hoping to get better volume output I connected instead a pair of UBL Pro speakers I have from a previous Compaq PC and which go only to the computer, but with the change I get no volume, it is barely audible. Is there a logical explanation? Or is it that, this just won’t work. I’ll appreciate your comments.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi, welcome to TSF

check to make sure volume slider is all the way up. Might be an icon by the the time on bottom of task bar. Also check control panel sound and make sure nothing is muted and turned up. Another thing to check is the volume on the progam you are using turned up.


----------



## geojuan (Aug 29, 2011)

*OCER1, thanks for getting back to me. I doubled checked all the points you mentioned to be on the safe side as I had done so before. Everything is as it should be nothing is muted and all the bars are right up including the volume on the application I use for playing music. As I said with the cheapo speakers I have volume but when I unplug and connect the UBL speakers volume is nil. The only difference between the two sets of speakers I that the UBL does not have an A/C electrical connection. Does this help you?*


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

try the speakers on another computer to test if its a speaker problem.


----------



## geojuan (Aug 29, 2011)

Will do and will get back to you when I have something to report. Thanks.


----------



## geojuan (Aug 29, 2011)

*OCER1, Some more info; Tried the speakers on another computer and the result was the same; no sound. However, I think the speakers are OK because I connected them to an earphone output jack on the currently on the PC’s and the sound came through in both cases. The JBL speakers have the following reference numbers: Spare part # 320426-001 Assembly # 309996-003.*


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

well let see, when you hooked the speakers to the computer were you hooking them to a green output jack on the sound card?


----------



## geojuan (Aug 29, 2011)

*Yes; at the back of my computer there are three jacks lined up together left to right, **O *Pink, *O *Green, *O *Blue. I am connecting the JBL speakers to the *Green *jack the same jack were my “cheapo” speakers are currently connected and through which sound is produced. The JBL speakers were mounted on an old Compaq Presario i5600 which I discarded and kept the speakers. Hope this gives you more light on the matter.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

the way i see if you getting sound from your cheapo speakers and not the jbl and using same output would have to believe the jbl speakers are fualty. but you say if you plug them into the headphone jack they work.

EDIT: do you have a pair of headphones? try hooking the headphones to the speaker port do they work. cuase i am thinking the jbl speakers were made for the headphone jack. i do not have headphones to test with.


----------



## geojuan (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes, I reconfirm, when I connect the JBL speakers to the headphones outlet on the “cheapos” I get sound with the same pitch of volume that normally comes through the “cheapos”. 
I connected an “Ipod” headphones to the speaker port on the computer as you suggested and it worked just fine. Just for the hell of it once again, I connected the JBL speakers and sound comes through but as I said before, very low volume. FYI I should mention that when I had the COMPAQ computer (i5600 Presario) the JBL speakers, were mounted on the side of the COMPAQ monitor and, to the best of my knowledge, were connected to a speaker port on the computer.


----------



## geojuan (Aug 29, 2011)

Guys, This is what the JBL speakers look like; hope you can see it:
Google Images


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

do you have front audio port on your pc? if so try that port. All the speakers i have had used a seperate power plug to power it.


----------



## geojuan (Aug 29, 2011)

Both my computers are “home assembled” and neither have enabled Audio Ports on the front panel. As much as I think not, it appears that a speaker adapter is required but I see no indication for this type of connection. FYI I have tried to attache an image of the speakers; hope it works.


----------



## geojuan (Aug 29, 2011)

On this URL you will get a better idea of what the speakers look like and you can see that there does not seem to be any provision for an adapter. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180690510881


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

i do not think you will be able to use them on your computer, i think they were made for the compaq. i do not think the sound card puts out enough power to run the speakers. your cheapos as you call them have an external power source thats why when you plug the others into the cheapo it works cuase it gets the power from the other speaker source.


----------



## geojuan (Aug 29, 2011)

Well OCER1! This looks like the end of the road for this issue, I agree with your last comment; it is a logical and reasonable argument. It does appear to be a sound card power issue and unless there are Sound Cards out there in the market that can power these speakers, they are effectively useless now. Thank you for taking the time to analyze the case so thoroughly.
:wave:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

your welcome, will leave the thread open for awhile, maybe someone will have a better answer for you.


----------

